# Can you beat My Brute...?



## lm_gauci (Sep 4, 2008)

Something for 5 minutes entertainment

http://lmgauci.mybrute.com


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't even remember my login for this after I got bored of losing almost every single fight.


----------



## lm_gauci (Sep 4, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I can't even remember my login for this after I got bored of losing almost every single fight.


:lol:


----------

